# Gaggia Classic vs Delonghi EC820b



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was all set on the Classic, but I really like the look of this from Delonghi.

http://www.johnlewis.com/231245550/Product.aspx?SearchTerm=ec820b#1

I did a search on here and read a remark suggesting to stay away from DeLonghi.

Any ideas why the DeLonghi machines have a bad reputation on here?

I toyed with the idea of a refubed Gaggia Classic, but in the end I think i've decided on buying new.

The Delonghi would save £35 over the Classic, but if the Classic is definately a better machine then without a doubt i'll spend the extra.

I can't seem to find a comparison online.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

The Classic may not be the most modern looking machine, but it is built like a tank and its internals are relatively simple and certainly of a proven design.

The Delonghi looks like an ABS plastic case, the Classic is Brushed Stainless. Not to mention the classic has a solid 58mm portafilter and you can add a more professional Silvia steaming wand.

I've never used the Delonghi, but I'd bet the Classic is a more reliable machine if not capable of better drinks.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers tribs


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

£35 more expensive are you sure http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gaggia-classic-coffee-machine-/150937996229?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item23249b0bc5 and if dont want that one there are a few hundered more on ebay for less than £180


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

The delonghi probably also has a pressurised portafilter & basket. Steer clear and go for the Classic imho


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers guys, ended up buying a Classic on Amazon Warehouse (suggested in the Gaggia forum here). Hopefully it will be as new.


----------

